# DIY Hood and lighting



## Thrice756 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm building a hood for my tank, and I need some ideas.
I'm a cabinet maker so i'm not worried about the build, But I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a slot of some sort for feeding, as well as a cheap way of lighting and mounting fluorescents to the top of the hood.
As well as any stores to go to in the Coquitlam area.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If you plan to go T5HO lighting what I used in mine was sunblaster lighting, they have a clip that can be mounted to the top, I used a 1/2" nylon spacer to keep it off the canopy for air flow behind, and then the fixture clips into it.You can string up to 8 of them together (I think that is the number) off one power source so you can go anywhere from low light to high light easily. I would highly recommend glass tops as the humidity that will collect in the hood can be amazing.

As for feeding slot, that all depends on your design of the hood, some people make part of the front light up, some make the whole from, some put doors


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mcmaster-carr its a great place to buy online. But more relevant its a great place to see what kind of options are out there they have EVERYTHING ...why just a slot when you could do hydraulic or something really special lol.

Alot of retrofit kits available to get all the goodies you need for t5 just build cabinet there pretty cheap and most stores have them.


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

I built mine for a 55 gal to sit down over the plastic rim with two doors that are hinged from the top but extend down the face separated by a center brace, this allows me easy access to the tank for maintenance, feeding, etc. I also built the stand and the top to match the fire place mantel in the living room and added a piece of trim to cover the bottom plastic rim as well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

For feeding, I drill a hole on top and fab an acrylic tube with a flange that sit on top extending just past the water surface. It acts liek a feeding ring and does not require me to lift the top everyday.


----------



## Thrice756 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas guys.
Gklaw- I was just looking at your design and I think I'm gonna do something very similar.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thrice756 said:


> Thanks for all the ideas guys.
> Gklaw- I was just looking at your design and I think I'm gonna do something very similar.


Remember to send $50 in the mail for Copyright  JK. Since we are neighbour, your are welcome to drop by to take a look. Just finished painting and will be picked up tonight though.


----------

